# My sweet boys...



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

...enjoying a VERY warm sunny day.

Neelix tells the sun "get on mah belly!"
(He always lays like that in the sun, with all his toes spread wide open)


Book is just fascinated by the screen reflection floating all over the walls while I move the camera to take a picture.
(Faces like this gave him the nickname 'Crazy Eyes')









MowMow on the other hand is just grumpy (and rumpled) because I woke him up to take a picture.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful boys.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh goodness... where do I begin?! Neelix with his little feet stretched out... ADORABLE! I cracked up laughing when I saw the picture and then read your caption. Talk about a happy, relaxed cat! I love how MowMow looks so grumpy and disheveled - you can absolutely see his dismay for being woken up! haha! But he is also so plush and adorable! Book looks SO much like my family cat, Cuddles, when she gets her alert face! Your boys are just absolute beauties! :luv

Also - that blanket/fabric behind MowMow with the kitties on it is so cute!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That picture of Neelix is epic!

Such beautiful boys!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

You Definitely are surrounded by some Handsome Devils!!
Good shots!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Crack me up! LOL Great pics, all of them, but the "toe- airing" is a classic!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Great pics (but it's easy when you have good subjects). I too love the toes!! I also like the blanket that Mow Mow is sitting on.


----------



## dragoness (Feb 12, 2015)

great timing on the toe pic, lol. When my little manx does it, we call it the "drumstick pose"


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

nice pics


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

LOL, Dragoness. No timing involved. He lays like that in the sun all the time. Wiht all his toes spread out and his legs stuck out straight.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

You do have handsome boys and love the photos. Neelix with his sun worship pose is so cute


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Awww! What sweeties they are! I tear up when I see sweet MowMow's face. He reminds me so much of my sweet Zipper who we lost last year through an accident. (She stumbled getting into the tub, was in awful arthritic pain and vet said she'd probably never walk again - she was over 17). I still cry over her more than a year later. Love your babies and give them kisses for Marcia!! We never have them very long.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Neelix is one relaxed kitty. They are all beautiful and very happy.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww, it's my favorite boys! Mow is adorable with his little crabby face! <3 Book is so handsome. And Neelix with his little toes all spread out...seriously, that is so sweet!!

Such a handsome trio. Thanks for sharing Krissy! Love all three of them beautiful boys!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Book and MowMow are beautiful boys. The pic of Mow makes me want to stick my whole face in his fur.  Neelix isn't to the beautiful stage yet - he's still stuck in ridiculously cute. Those toes are hilarious!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you, Spirite!

MowMow is perfectly amenable to having faces mushed into his fur, including his belly. I do it to him. All. The. Time

As big as I thought Neelix was going to be, it looks like he might stay a fat little round football. He gains weight ridiculously fast (which is a nice change from the other two).


----------



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

So handsome!


----------

